# Are these eBay rims good?



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> *4 NEW 13x7" 100 SPOKE TRI-PLATINUM DAYTON STYLE KNOCKOFF WIRE WHEELS CHROME WITH ALL HARDWARE & BRAND NEW (155-80R-13) WIDE WHITE WALL WHEEL SET. $788.99!!!*


Looking to get these for my "87 Brougham D'Elegance. Ya'll think they any good or is there any other place. Hit me up with any info.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

$790 plus shipping, DAMMMMM that's too much for some china's. Search around on here for American Tire and Wheel (ATW) out of Denver, CO or hit up one of the vendors on here like ogwirewheels, homeboys, etc....

That same set of wheels/tires/accessories delivered from ATW to Chicago was $495 a couple months ago. OGwires is something like $260 plus shipping for wheels & accessories and just get tires locally.

13's or 14's look good on that style Cadi, it's your choice.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

GET YOUR Quote RIGHT NOW! OG RIMS DIRECT


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogrimsdirect.com_@Oct 20 2008, 02:05 AM~11915265
> *GET YOUR Quote RIGHT NOW! OG RIMS DIRECT
> *


 :0


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogrimsdirect.com+Oct 20 2008, 12:05 AM~11915265-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I checked out your side but I don't want to buy the tires separate, you got any packages up for sale? And this my first time shopping for the set and don't know that much about shit so I get lost at the Adapter part.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Tri-platinum? :scrutinize:


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogrimsdirect.com+Oct 20 2008, 12:05 AM~11915265-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I checked out your side but I don't want to buy the tires separate, you got any packages up for sale? And this my first time shopping for the set and don't know that much about shit so I get lost at the Adapter/Knock Off/Spinner part.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

To install a set of knockoff wires on your car, you need 2 left side adapters with the lug pattern for your car & 2 left side knockoffs as well as 2 of each for the right side of the car. If you choose a knockoff cap such as a 2 bar or 3 bar, then you only need a lead hammer to install them. If you choose any other style, the install tool should come with them.

Wire Wheel Installation 

A couple things to remember are to use anti-seize on the adapter threads where the knockoff caps go on to, make sure to use open ended lug nuts, and white adapters go on the left side(driver side) and red adapters go on the right sied (passenger side). Never use a rubber hammer to install them, they won't tighten enough, lead only. If you're still unsure about installing them once you get them, post up on here or hit up someone that has installed them before.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

You could get sum color from Homeboyz for that price!!!!!!!!!!1 :biggrin:


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

You need to run 14x7 front and 14x6 in the back unless you buy daytons.The back will rub super bad if u try to run 14x7 in the rear if u can even get them to fit at all.Oh and to answer you question the e bay rims arent a very good deal


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

kinda weird your top is all white to the a-pillar


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

To the what?


----------



## shawntitan (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 20 2008, 02:42 PM~11918572
> *Tri-platinum? :scrutinize:
> *


I was laughing about that, too. What a steal for "platinum" rims, lol.

Just buy your rims from one of the guys on here. I'll vouch for homeboyz.


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

ID GO WITH OG WIRES FOR MY FIRST SET AND THEN GO DAYTON FOR MY NEXT :0


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

Can't find which set to get. Which would look better?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I like the hex ones


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 28 2008, 05:19 AM~11992576
> *I like the hex ones
> *


Yeah, I always wanted 2-ways for my first set of spokes but the hex just look like they'll look better.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

you can get 3 sets of new 13x7 china's for that price,and thoes are china's...........try craigslist.com homie..........


----------



## PancakesAndHammers (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shawntitan_@Oct 21 2008, 03:23 PM~11932062
> *I was laughing about that, too. What a steal for "platinum" rims, lol.
> 
> Just buy your rims from one of the guys on here. I'll vouch for homeboyz.
> *



That's where I bought my 13x7's

I believe I paid about $340 at the time.


----------

